# Pulse 80w/X Bottles and Panels



## Darius1332 (12/11/20)

Hello

Does anyone still have stock of the Pulse 80w or Pulse X bottles? Any colour other than pink will do.

Also looking for side panels.


----------



## adriaanh (12/11/20)

Darius1332 said:


> Hello
> 
> Does anyone still have stock of the Pulse 80w or Pulse X bottles? Any colour other than pink will do.
> 
> Also looking for side panels.



https://vaperscorner.co.za/search/?q=pulse

https://shop.eciginn.co.za/search?page=1&q=pulse

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darius1332 (12/11/20)

Thanks, I emailed vaper's corner a while back and was told they only have pink left since I wanted some colours they showed in stock at the b&m store.

Hopefully the other link works.


----------



## vicTor (12/11/20)

hi what colour panels you looking for ?

I also have a brand new black bottle

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Darius1332 (13/11/20)

Hey, looking for Seaweed green and fantastic blue on the resin side and blue and red from the transparent X panels. Would def like to grab that bottle, please send me a PM.


----------



## vicTor (13/11/20)

I have blue and red transparent panels

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (14/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------

